# UPDATE on Dorset Aire



## Westbay

We’ve just had the first meeting of the team for the Weymouth Aire. The gist is that it should be operational by next Easter, it has full funding and all the permissions in place. There should be the normal French type rules; disposal point and drinking water; and a few EHU points. Charges are hoped to be £5 per 24hrs with a 48hr limit. The location is in the approx area 

50.624263° -2.447971° 

One of the team is set to draw up layouts etc. We will give more details as and when.


----------



## teemyob

Interesting Update.

And for those like me who do not use Decimals, click the image.

TM


----------



## cabby

Fantastic news, thank you for doing all the donkey work so that we can all enjoy Weymouth more.

cabby


----------



## gaspode

Looks good to me, are we having a MHF weekend there when it opens?


----------



## teemyob

gaspode said:


> Looks good to me, are we having a MHF weekend there when it opens?


Might only be 3 or 4 of us left at this rate. So wont jam the traffic.


----------



## gaspode

teemyob said:


> Might only be 3 or 4 of us left at this rate. So wont jam the traffic.


Oh thou of little faith. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I think we should try to get a few (or a lot of) MHF members there for the grand opening, Is there a party planned Westbay?

As for traffic jams - this is Weymouth we're talking about, if the sun shines ther'll be a traffic jam. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin

Haven't they just built new relief road to allow quicker access to Weymouth? I thought that I had seen that on the TV before the 2012 Olympic sailing events took place....

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd

Potentially this could be a BIG (15-20 place) Aire. 

Bay's will be clearly delineated, probably by raised kerbstone lines so that should stop the habit some have of using one MH to occupy 2 bays.

There will (almost certainly) be a few EHU terminals for those that want them.

It will be in the Lodmoor Country Park car park. 

The guy in charge is determined to have this facility up and running by Easter, I am very confidant that he will deliver so watch this space.

Once Weymouth is up and running he is looking at extending the "service" across all of West Dorset. He wants Dorset to be the model for the rest of the country to follow, yippee


----------



## dalspa

Brilliant. Big thanks to Westbay and MrPlodd for representing us motorhomers at the meeting etc. Let's hope that this leads to many more similar locations for us all - in Dorset and, hopefully, beyond. I'm sure that there's plenty of car parks around the country, that never get fully used, which could have some spaces allocated to motorhome parking with minimal cost to the Local Authority to set up. 

DavidL


----------



## Stanner

Is access intended to be via the "coaches etc. only" entrance?

http://goo.gl/maps/OntqP


----------



## hblewett

Excellent news - thanks for the update


----------



## onnilucky

Might have to change our plans for next Easter


----------



## MEES

Wow fantastic news well done Westbay and Mr Plodd we will certainly use this :lol:


----------



## Mrplodd

Stanner

Access has yet to be discussed. the potential is for either entrance to be used. My thoughts are that it should be off the "main" road alongside the seafront as it will be much easier to find.

The actual location is part of the existing coach parking area (which is not fully used) part will be ripped up and put down to a grassed area complete with picnic benches directly behind the "Aire" (yes I AM serious, thats what is proposed!) 

The area is hard standing (almost certainly going to be re-surfaced) its lit and its also covered by CCTV. Toilet block close at hand where its intended to locate the black and grey waste facility. There is also a cafe that do VERY good breakfast. A Brewers Fayre pub is also in car park. Good food and FREE Wifi. regular bus service into town thats realistically a 15 - 20 minute stroll (along the seafront) away.

It just gets better and better doesnt it??

As I have already stated I feek VERY sure that this Aire is going to happen, and happen in time for next Easter. 

Chris Graves is determined to show that its a worthwhile facility and that it will encourage motorhome owners to stop rather than just drive through. 

He has delegated authority for the works to happen AND he has the funding in place. He was not too sure what would and would not be needed, hence the invite a few of us (3 locals) had to form a small project team. 

Once the Weymouth one is up and running he wants to roll similar Aires out across all of West Dorset. He already has a another site in mind at West Bay (Where Broadchurch was filmed) 

He was a bit concerned this new Weymouth Aire might not get much publicity. We've certainly put him right on that !!!! When it gets nearer the opening I will contact the Motorhoming press. I am sure they will want to be present for the Grand Opening (I have already booked MY space for the first night, even though I only live about 2 miles away !!! 

As an aside he has asked me to pass on his grateful thanks to all those who have taken the bother to email him, he has a had a LOT (and many of them from abroad as well) all saying if the Aire is put in place they WILL use it. The sheer volume of support has certainly helped in persuading the council so if you did eamil him, THANKS


----------



## tugboat

I would certainly like to join in with a MHF get-together. Thanks to all involved in getting this plan into action. What a fantastic boost it will be to the whole motorhoming activity.


----------



## Stanner

Mrplodd said:


> Stanner
> 
> Access has yet to be discussed. the potential is for either entrance to be used. My thoughts are that it should be off the "main" road alongside the seafront as it will be much easier to find.
> 
> The actual location is part of the existing coach parking area (which is not fully used) part will be ripped up and put down to a grassed area complete with picnic benches directly behind the "Aire" (yes I AM serious, thats what is proposed!)
> 
> The area is hard standing (almost certainly going to be re-surfaced) its lit and its also covered by CCTV. Toilet block close at hand where its intended to locate the black and grey waste facility. There is also a cafe that do VERY good breakfast. A Brewers Fayre pub is also in car park. Good food and FREE Wifi. regular bus service into town thats realistically a 15 - 20 minute stroll (along the seafront) away.
> 
> It just gets better and better doesnt it??
> 
> As I have already stated I feek VERY sure that this Aire is going to happen, and happen in time for next Easter.
> 
> Chris Graves is determined to show that its a worthwhile facility and that it will encourage motorhome owners to stop rather than just drive through.
> 
> He has delegated authority for the works to happen AND he has the funding in place. He was not too sure what would and would not be needed, hence the invite a few of us (3 locals) had to form a small project team.
> 
> Once the Weymouth one is up and running he wants to roll similar Aires out across all of West Dorset. He already has a another site in mind at West Bay (Where Broadchurch was filmed)
> 
> He was a bit concerned this new Weymouth Aire might not get much publicity. We've certainly put him right on that !!!! When it gets nearer the opening I will contact the Motorhoming press. I am sure they will want to be present for the Grand Opening (I have already booked MY space for the first night, even though I only live about 2 miles away !!!
> 
> As an aside he has asked me to pass on his grateful thanks to all those who have taken the bother to email him, he has a had a LOT (and many of them from abroad as well) all saying if the Aire is put in place they WILL use it. The sheer volume of support has certainly helped in persuading the council so if you did eamil him, THANKS


My thought was that if the current access for coaches is used there would be less scope for moaning about "disturbance" by locals near any other access.

But as you say it just sounds better and better.

As for the first night let's see if we can fill it for him - that should help him push for more sites elsewhere, especially if the Cafe and Brewers Fayre benefit and can back him up.

It will also help to show that for every campsite that _thinks_ it's losing out, at least 2 other places will _know_ they're gaining.


----------



## hblewett

When us Easter next year? Might need to delay or trip abroad for this?!


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Great, I know it and we've parked there in the motorhome when we've taken the grandchildren to the mini-golf etc. It's not far over the road to the beach either, you don't have to walk into town for that.


Chris


----------



## peedee

Only sorry I don't live closer to Weymouth, but I do visit there now and again but have always stayed out of town. The Aire will definitely change where I stay and I might even visit more regularly especially if there were more aires along giving a good opportunity to tour tour the area more.
peedee.


----------



## Stanner

hblewett said:


> When us Easter next year? Might need to delay or trip abroad for this?!


2014 Bank Holidays

New Year's Day............. January 1
Good Friday.................. April 18
Easter Monday.............. April 21
Early May Bank Holiday... May 5
Spring Bank Holiday....... May 26
Summer Bank Holiday.... August 25
Christmas Day.............. December 25
Boxing Day.................. December 26


----------



## NeilandDebs

*Dorset aire*

Thanks to both Westbay and Mr Plod for their input. It might help if they show the council all the responses that have been put on this site. Taking into account all the 'thanks' and 'likes' that have been sent.

Neil


----------



## Cherekee

And on behalf of all the Channel Island motor homers a very big thank you to Mr Plod and others as well as Weymouth Counsel.

Excellent news.

Alan


----------



## Mrplodd

My pal (another member of the "project group" ) has just done an auto cad plan of the area, 40 pitches without any crowding. I am trying to decide if that's a bit OTT or whether it's likely to be full in the summer. I am veering towards the later once word gets around, which it will !!!


----------



## tugboat

Just out of interest, if the site is handy for the beach, how will it be administered to prevent cars parking there?


----------



## delawaredandy

Thanks for the update guys, hopefully might get down and use it next year  

M


----------



## Mrplodd

It's about 3 minutes walk from the beach and it will be clearly marked as being for motorhomes only. It will be alongside a huge car park so misuse shouldn't prove a problem, the area is currently a coach parking area and that does not get misused


----------



## 04HBG

Great news, I am sure 40 places will be full almost every day in summer as Weymouth is a very popular place.
We used to visit regularly up until a few years ago then daytime parking started to get a bit more difficult so we stayed away but will certainly visit again if the aire is a goer.

RD


----------



## 747

Well done, I think a balanced view from motorhome owners can vastly change perceptions to the average Council member (unless they have some form of camping background).

The only thing I can suggest, is to make sure Chris Graves (and others) can be persuaded to spread the word also. I am sure there will be Council based National media and magazines.

Some of us have been pegging away at Councils and a few have had limited success but you boys have done extremely well and I congratulate you. I have a sympathetic Council Manager in an otherwise hostile area up here. Any links publicising this Weymouth venture (of any description) would be appreciated.


----------



## Brian-the-Snail

Wow, upto 40 places, FANTASTIC. 
Well done Westbay and Mr Plodd on behalf of us Motorhomers and Chris Graves and Dorset Council for having some vision to provide such a facility for Weymouth. I am positive the local traders will reap the benefit. 
We will certainly use it but probably more out of the summer season than in it. It is a nice short break location for us

WELL DONE GUYS :wav:


Clive


----------



## Tezmcd

any chance we can get a sneak preview - ask him to do a CAD plot in PDF format so we can see it?

Sounds awesome to me


----------



## rosalan

It is already in my diary; thanks to all concerned.
I do hope that itinerant travellers do not try squatting on the site.

Alan


----------



## hblewett

rosalan said:


> It is already in my diary; thanks to all concerned.
> I do hope that itinerant travellers do not try squatting on the site.
> 
> Alan


They won't if there's always some motorhomes there


----------



## wakk44

I don't think travellers will be a problem if there is an overnight fee payable.

This is an excellent project and credit to mhf members for getting involved.If it is a success,and I think it will be judging by the reaction on here,then it could be used as an example to other local authorities in popular tourist areas.


----------



## keith_c

Just thought I'd add my thanks too.

I'm doing the Challenge Weymouth Ironman event next September and it's based in Lodmoor Country Park so this looks perfect for it! Planning a training trip too at the end of May so should be able to suss things out then.

Weymouth council seem to be really good at the moment with the aire and how welcoming they are being towards the Ironman (unlike Henley on Thames where it used to be. They could not have been less welcoming to a sporting event and the income it brought to the area).


----------



## Pollydoodle

04HBG said:


> .
> We used to visit regularly up until a few years ago then daytime parking started to get a bit more difficult
> 
> RD


There is a large Park & Ride on the Dorchester side of Weymouth. I dont know if there are spaces for M/Homes, but I assume normal parking rules apply - eg pay for the spaces you occupy sizewise


----------



## Mrplodd

A large portion of the park and ride is not marked out in bays. HOWEVER it closes overnight and it's a long walk from the town centre, unlike the forthcoming Aire.

I am afraid it would be very wrong to post a drawing or auto cad plot before it has been approved and the various works sorted out.

Please rest assured that those of us involved feel very passionately about getting the very first Aire in the country 100% right from the outset. Don't worry about the details that's our task, and don't worry we WILL get it right I promise.

I/we will also keep you all as informed as possible about progress. At the moment we are trying to get details of where the nearest services such as water and foul sewer are located so we can be sure of locating the dump point etc as close as possible to keep those costs as low as possible. That will leave more for the niceties such as planting hedges etc to separate the bays and soften the overall look.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Pollydoodle said:


> 04HBG said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> We used to visit regularly up until a few years ago then daytime parking started to get a bit more difficult
> 
> RD
> 
> 
> 
> There is a large Park & Ride on the Dorchester side of Weymouth. I dont know if there are spaces for M/Homes, but I assume normal parking rules apply - eg pay for the spaces you occupy sizewise
Click to expand...

Last year, when the Olympics were on in Weymouth we followed my son in his car to a P&R. We were in our motorhome with the four granddaughters (2 daughters of my son who lives near Weymouth and their two cousins we'd brought from Yorkshire). Son was allowed into the P&R as he was in a car but we were told motorhomes were not allowed. Son had a long but civil discussion in which he put our case for being allowed to park. Eventually he was able to convince the marshals that we were not likely to pitch up overnight and we had a great time watching the sailing.

This is why I'm so pleased that the attitude is changing and we will in future be welcomed and trusted in Weymouth.

Chris


----------



## Mrplodd

Chris

During the Olympics the ODA took over all of the parking (inc The Weymouth P&R) So it was NOT council staff you had your "discussion" with.


----------



## Dunston

Well done to all concerned.


----------



## Stanner

keith_c said:


> They could not have been less welcoming to a sporting event and the income it brought to the area).


You should have done it standing in boat and quaffing Pimms - they'd have loved you then. :roll:


----------



## valphil

congrats and thanks to all concerned . Mr Plod , sounds like first night will be a sell-out so if your going to be there can I park at your place  Phil


----------



## Duadua

Well done and many thanks Westbay and Mrplodd.

Having been away for 3 years or so I wonder on coming back if we are a dying breed but could I nevertheless whisper quietly on behalf of the RV'ers please, to be included in the scheme, before the hedges are planted?:wink: 

Like others I would hope the Weymouth example could spread and spread.

It's enlightened, obvious and good for local businesses.

Again well done.


----------



## Mrplodd

Duadus

You are in a small minority but in an effort to please everyone what sort of length is yer average RV? 

No promises but it might be possible to configure the site with an extra long bay. If not there is coach park alongside!!


----------



## Duadua

Very kind of you Mrplodd to consider us, the minorities :wink: 

Not sure re average length of RV's.

But the max length would be the max length of a rigid vehicle allowed on the roads in this country, which you will know quicker than I. Is it 40 ft?

Some RV's carry bikes, push or motorised varieties, on a rack on the back, which may make the RV say 3 ft longer, but please keep that under your helmet.

Fully understand if not possible on this site, but thought I would just mention it nevertheless on behalf of the minority, while you are at the planning stage. 

The further practical problem I would see is that an RV might arrive to find a non RV taking up the only RV plot. Not sure how you police that except by polite notice and common courtesy, which will not always work of course.

Alternatively, if a number of standard motorhome bays were available in pairs, end to end, then it would be straightforward for an RV to take 2 standard places, and hope not to upset a non RV motorhome.  

It would just leave turning circles to be considered, which are much the same as for a coach.

We have another problem ... height! We can be 4 m high, which means we do not like low tree branches! Sorry to be so awkward. If I read of a Southern European camp site with lots of natural shade, I think of scratches, and the impossibility of getting onto some pitches, as natural shade is usually low canopied trees. 8O 

Our policy for short stays, ie a day or a night, not nights, has been to use coach parks where available, here and in Europe, and hope not to upset coach operators, where motorhome parking is not available or suitable. Night-time parking in a coach park does not normally interfere with coach operators use, but may during the day. 

So fully with you with the alternative. In this instance this might be the most practical solution.

It would be a shame however if the landmark Weymouth Shortstay Motorhome Parking did not take RV's (or a single RV) into account, if the pioneering pattern were followed elsewhere in the country.

If I recall correctly when surveying the Canterbury motorhome "Park and Ride" some time ago without the RV to hand, it did not seem to cater for an RV. I may stand corrected on that. 

Many thanks again.

If only airlines were as considerate as you Mrplodd appear to be to minorities borne without any choice who go on to reach shortly afterwards a dizzy height of nearly 2 m., or 6'5". It has never been comfortable having one's knees under one's chin in a one size fits all airline seat! Could be the beginnings of a rant. :x

I'll duck now.


----------



## Mrplodd

Does anyone out there have a Hi-res picture of the "Standard" MH Aire sign that is used in France??

We are going to need a few made up, and as its not a "standard" UK sign my sign software doesnt have it!!

Its no problem BUT I need a decent bit of artwork for the sign to be made up from. No urgent rush so if anyone is heading to france (or is already there of course) can you take a few snaps please ??

Please try and be as directly in line as possible (left and right AND up and down) so the picture is as square as possible with no parallax!!

Please PM me for an email address as and when you have one.

Thanks


----------



## rayc

Mrplodd said:


> Does anyone out there have a Hi-res picture of the "Standard" MH Aire sign that is used in France??
> 
> We are going to need a few made up, and as its not a "standard" UK sign my sign software doesnt have it!!
> 
> Its no problem BUT I need a decent bit of artwork for the sign to be made up from. No urgent rush so if anyone is heading to france (or is already there of course) can you take a few snaps please ??
> 
> Please try and be as directly in line as possible (left and right AND up and down) so the picture is as square as possible with no parallax!!
> 
> Please PM me for an email address as and when you have one.
> 
> Thanks


Any good?


----------



## Mrplodd

Cheers !!!

PM with email address sent.

Any more around ??


----------



## Zozzer

Here's two, I can supply the RAW file if required.


----------



## Mrplodd

Thanks guys !!

Further PM sent

I am really after a hi res full colour pic of the French sign as that is the one nearest to the usual English signs (white background, black logo, blue backing/border)


----------



## Mrplodd

Further update

Site meeting coming up soon to finalise the design (probably early next week) The work should be starting in the new year !!

I will update further as and when I have any more information.

     IT REALLY IS GOING TO HAPPEN !


----------



## cabby

hip hip Hurrah Hurrah . :lol: 

cabby


----------



## camallison

There's a good one here, but not sure if high enough resolution:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Motorhome_Stopover_sign_01.jpg

Colin


----------



## wbafc

Mr Plod,

Thanks for all of the info it sounds just great wishing you every success with this project well done.

Mal


----------



## GordonBennet

*Aire Signs*

Mr Plod,

I've PM'd you with a selection of artwork which I've adapted from actual signs and which can be combined and used as necessary. They're in JPG format but you'll probably need them in EPS format, which I also have, but the files are too large to send easily here. I'll email them separately if you send me your email address.

GB


----------



## bulawayolass

Me to want to go and stay there no intend to go stay there, just one question. Have been down there in a car many yrs ago to Devon Cornwall Dorset loved them but the roads are very tight. What is the driving like if we come down there or would it be a case of leave MH at the site and AS Bike or public transport best to use. 

And when you get the others up and running we will be there causing chaos :-D


Ta *Caro*


----------



## rosalan

Mr Plod, you should take this lass seriously, she has an AS bike. As we will also use when we visit the 'new Aire'.

Alan


----------



## Mrplodd

Caro

We are fairly civilised in the sticks these days, we even have telephones and electricity now!!!

I am not too sure of exactly what your query is in respect of roads. I live in Weymouth and drive an identical MH to you. There are certain roads I would not drive down but that's the same anywhere!!

The new Aire will be within walking distance (about 10-15 mins) of the town centre along the level seafront. Weymouth town centre is NOT an area you would want to pilot your MH around as SOME of the roads are pretty narrow, however many others are on bus routes!! 

Public transport is reasonable around Weymouth and Portland but not so good once you leave the conurbation. There are a myriad of things to do along the Jurassic Coast but you do need mechanised transport (the distances are too much for 'leccy bikes.

The Aire will have a maximum stay of 48 hrs with no return within 24 hrs. The purpose being to stop people using it as a cheap alternative to a campsite (so yes it is different to the French system. But some of them have restrictions on length of stay)

The idea is to provide a short term stop over point not a cheap campsite, that way as many people as possible will benefit. There is a Brewers Fayre right alongside the site and we are hoping to get them to offer some form of discount on production of an Aire parking ticket. Doubtless the local campsites will be keen to have some advertising on the Aire to promote their site. That won't be free but the revenue will help to pay for Aire. At present it's not clear if there is going to be any EHU as the supply might be too far away to make it economic to connect too. We are still waiting for clarification on that.

However these days most MH's have decent leisure batteries and or solar panels, plus of course they will only be able to stay for 48 hrs anyway.

If you would like any more info about the area etc then pm me and I will let you have my phone number.

Andy


----------



## Westbay

bulawayolass said:


> Me to want to go and stay there no intend to go stay there, just one question. Have been down there in a car many yrs ago to Devon Cornwall Dorset loved them but the roads are very tight. What is the driving like if we come down there or would it be a case of leave MH at the site and AS Bike or public transport best to use.
> 
> And when you get the others up and running we will be there causing chaos :-D
> 
> Ta *Caro*


No problems getting into the site - currently used by coaches - but there might be a 8.5m limit on vans, we will know when we've finalized layout plans.

Once there, easy access into Weymouth: walking distance, sea-front land train, parking in town for m/bikes etc. Big vans in middle of town not ideal. Also, lots to do within the overall site - the sea is about 3 mins.

We're due to have site meetings in next week with landscaping work planned to start mid Jan.

Only problem at moment is nailing down the makers of 'continental type' service points - the ones we see all over France. I've sent emails to them ( in Mamers) and can't get any response. Anyone in France able to help PM me?


----------



## bulawayolass

AS was a plug because l like them so much and they were BRILL on the repair after he did a wreck job on his bike :lol: Bike 2 goes back after xmas for repair after that was Andy'ied it as well 8O 

Mr Plodd I realise staying time is limited but would come down for a week+ of travelling round to make it worth it. I have held off going down that way as l am nervous of tight roads but really want to, Hence my question about driving round in the 3 counties although before you say it l know it is Dorset but long way for 24hrs but if l have one place and rest is fine l can start planning.....(hope that lot makes sense)

Lecci not a problem don't use it much got a s/panel and couple leisures. Size ok we are 7.5mtr


----------



## Westbay

You will be okay for 48hrs in the Weymouth Aire. 

There are then plenty of small certified sites you could pop off to for your 24hr stay-away if you want to stay in the area. If the Weymouth Aire is a success, maybe we’ll see a future Dorset network so we can do as in France. 

We drive around the 3 counties ( in our 6m van) and meet plenty of 7.5m vans doing okay on most of the roads. Plan out you route and use the forum to check if any of the roads would present a problem.


----------



## Mrplodd

Caro

Dorset is VERY popular with shed dragers and they dont have any problems!

Sure there are some roads that are a bit tight but even though we are in the sticks we do have decent roads, and a few narrow lanes but I have yet to get stuck or have any problems.

GET ON DOWN HERE !!!!!


----------



## GordonBennet

bulawayolass said:


> Mr Plodd I realise staying time is limited but would come down for a week+ of travelling round to make it worth it. I have held off going down that way as l am nervous of tight roads but really want to, Hence my question about driving round in the 3 counties although before you say it l know it is Dorset but long way for 24hrs but if l have one place and rest is fine l can start planning.....(hope that lot makes sense)


Dorset, Devon and Cornwall are easy to get around for everyone in a MH. Just do what you normally do and don't go down roads that look too small! There may be a few more of those than the UK average but it really isn't an issue. Get on with it!


----------



## rayc

GordonBennet said:


> Dorset, Devon and Cornwall are easy to get around for everyone in a MH. Just do what you normally do and don't go down roads that look too small!


That could apply to some of the main trunk roads in Dorset, especially the A350 from Poole to Shaftsbury. I agree with you though and thousands of caravans and motorhomes use the counties roads, especially in the Summer and the vast majority do so without a problem.


----------



## bulawayolass

Many thanks for those 3 replies has given me lot of confidence and soon as is possible yup will be down...


----------



## GordonBennet

Just to keep the pot boiling, today, I've emailed my encouragement to Chris Graves, Head of Parking at Weymouth and Portland Borough Council. I kept it quite short and complimentary so I'm sure there's still room in his inbox for more similar letters of support from MHF members..... especially with Christmas coming! 

While I'm about it, when the aire (will it really be called that?) is up and running and we're using it, perhaps it might be useful if we were to remember to mention to the local shopkeepers and traders that it is thanks to it that we're using their shops and filling their coffers. That way, they'll get to realise what a boost to their trade this will be / is / has been and it should help to spread the positive message elsewhere. 

Only a thought.


----------



## hblewett

GordonBennet said:


> While I'm about it, when the aire (will it really be called that?) is up and running and we're using it, perhaps it might be useful if we were to remember to mention to the local shopkeepers and traders that it is thanks to it that we're using their shops and filling their coffers. That way, they'll get to realise what a boost to their trade this will be / is / has been and it should help to spread the positive message elsewhere.
> 
> Only a thought.


Totally agree. If we don't let the traders know, the only commercial voices will be the campsites who think they are losing business (which hey won't be, the aire users will be a total gain). When the local traders know they are benefiting they will support and encourage it locally, and hopefully the message will go out to other areas


----------



## Mrplodd

I have this very evening suggested that the Brewers Fayre that's right alongside the Aire location might like to offer a deal, such as 10% discount on production of their parking ticket, to anyone using it.

Very well received by the deputy manager, I will be taking it up with the full manager in due course. Next task is to find a baker willing to visit during the high season!!


----------



## nicholsong

Mrplodd said:


> I have this very evening suggested that the Brewers Fayre that's right alongside the Aire location might like to offer a deal, such as 10% discount on production of their parking ticket, to anyone using it.
> 
> Very well received by the deputy manager, I will be taking it up with the full manager in due course. Next task is to find a baker willing to visit during the high season!![/quote
> 
> Andy
> 
> Keep plugging away. You know the result is there; just grab it
> 
> How many drinks did you have to buy? :lol:
> 
> Maybe get together the pub's regional manager and this guy from the Council who wants to expand into the whole county? :wink:
> 
> Geoff


----------



## Sideways86

Please do not limit it to 8.5mtrs, our tag axle is 8.67 as most of the Swift Bessacarr range and I think Autotrail maybe a little longer

There will be plenty of sub 9mtr vans that would like the facility I am sure


----------



## Mrplodd

Great news,

I wrote to MMM a while ago with details of this project, it's the LEAD letter in this months (February's) edition, so now LOADS MORE people will know about it, come and use it, and then pressurise THEIR council's to follow suit. Let's hope this is the start of something REALLY BIG.   

I have already had an email from Rachel Stothert MMM deputy editor asking if she can pass my details on to a chap in Devon who wants to pressurise HIS council. Great Oaks from little acorns??


----------



## Cherekee

Hi MrPlodd,

When does it open officially now and would you like me to test it as I pass through on March 9th on my way to Guernsey.

Alan


----------



## rosalan

I hope that soon someone will collate the birth of these 'Aires' and I would like to emphasise the use of this name which defines something different from small allocated spots for Motorhomes.
To date I have heard of one North of Manchester and a possible couple of others.
As already said little acorns seem to be developing, however slowly.
With the desirability of visiting the south coast legitimately I cannot wait to begin visiting the sites as and when they open.
I do hope that BritStops will be able to include them in his excellent publication where the town councils may be added to the Publicans and farm shops.
This looks to be a very good year if all goes well.

Alan


----------



## Mrplodd

There is no "Official" opening date as yet. The plan is for it to be up and running by Easter.

Those involved in the project will, without any doubt at all, be the very first to use it. There will of course be room for others, but you will simply have to fight it out amongst yourselves!!!


----------



## Bubblehead

Andy

Just read your letter in MMM, great work on behalf of us all. As was suggested above please ensure that larger MH's can access the Aire (were 8.7m) as we love to visit Weymouth, but hesitate to spend £30+ a night on a full caravan site for facilities we don't need or use!!

Would it be possible to get a soft copy of your letter as I would like to forward it to our county and district councils?

Andy


----------



## Sideways86

as before all credit to you for your efforts, we will definitely use it if we can get on there with our tag.

Well done for us !!


----------



## Mrplodd

I would just like to point out that, as stated at the start of this post the length of stay is almost certainly going to be 48 hrs max with no return within 24. That restriction WILL (of necessity ) be rigidly enforced to prevent anyone trying to use it as a cheap campsite!!! 

No promises a to max vehicle size as it all depends on what the final layout is going to be once water and waste has been sorted.


----------



## GordonBennet

..... and I wrote to Heather Titheridge at Hants CC before Xmas suggesting that their parking arrangements for motorhomers at Hayling Island are irrational in allowing cars to park on the sea front for free Nov - Feb (no wardens???) but requiring MHers to pay £10 via their 3rd party honesty type dial-up charging scheme when it is we who can bring in some additional revenue to local traders..... Out of touch or what?

She replied:_
"There is a charge of £10 per night from the 1st November to 28th February for motorhomes payable via the Ring Go telephone system on 02392 980098 or via there web site www.ringgo.co.uk

The charges are in line with other facilities within the area.

I have noted your comments with regards to the web site and I will bring this to my line managers attention."_

Having picked myself up, I wrote again and suggested she get in touch with Chris Graves at Weymouth in order to get some idea of how things could work to everyone's advantage if Hants CC had a mind to create a similar aire. If, by any freak chance, anyone agrees, and would like to encourage Heather with their support, her manager might become more easily swayed....... Just In case you do ;-) she's contactable via:

[email protected]

Or via old fashioned methods which Hants may be more familiar with (cruel me!!):

Parking Support Officce
Public Service Plaza
Civic Centre Road
Havant
Hants
PO9 2AX
Tel: 023 9244 6647

Over to you folks!


----------



## Rufusstone

*Possible 'Aire' type motorhome parking in Weymouth*

This topic was all the rage towards the end of last year but all has now gone rather quiet.

I appreciate that the weather has probably played against further immediate development but I do look forward to more information.

I believe that Mr Plod was a leading light on this topic together with Westbay. Gentlemen, we are still very interested in this project.

Thank you. Rufus.


----------



## bognormike

here's the thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-150873-update-on-dorset-aire.html


----------



## nicholsong

*Re: Possible 'Aire' type motorhome parking in Weymouth*



Rufusstone said:


> This topic was all the rage towards the end of last year but all has now gone rather quiet.
> 
> I appreciate that the weather has probably played against further immediate development but I do look forward to more information.
> 
> I believe that Mr Plod was a leading light on this topic together with Westbay. Gentlemen, we are still very interested in this project.
> 
> Thank you. Rufus.


Rufus

I think you should have posted on the thread in Mike's link above rather than starting a new thread.

May I request a 'helper' to merge them to avoid duplication and thus confusion.

Geoff

site helper note - threads merged.


----------



## Mrplodd

It is still live and work is being done.

However, unsurprisingly, some of the local councillors are kicking up a bit over it :roll: , and of course the local campsites are not happy. They dont have the sense to realise that if people use the Aire they will be limited to 48hrs max so if the want to stay longer they will be moving on local campsites (some of which are rammed full at busy periods so wouldnt be able to accomodate them anyway ) :roll: :roll: 

The usual misinformed rubbish about "Travellers" "The council shouldnt be running a camp site" "What about planning/fire regs??" Some are even claiming that many European countries have found them to be troublesome and are closing many of them !!!! I have supplied the ammunition to Chris Graves who is the guy at the council driving this forward.

Its a bit of a battle but still moving forward. It might not be completed by Easter though (due to the above!!)

I WILL post any updates on the main thread (rather than this one)


----------



## Jamsieboy

Keep up the good work Mr Plodd. We are grateful to you for all your hard work.
Not surprised the opposition have surfaced - it is always thus.
Power to your elbow.
Cheers


----------



## Mrplodd

Quick update.

This project is still live, however the local campsite owners and some councillors are playing up a bit and raising all sorts of problems. I fear that the Easter opening date is now looking a bit optimistic. But I was informed yesterday that everything is still on track.

Watch this space


----------



## rayc

"the local campsite owners and some councillors are playing up a bit and raising all sorts of problems"

No surprise there then.


----------



## robbosps

GordonBennet said:


> ..... and I wrote to Heather Titheridge at Hants CC before Xmas suggesting that their parking arrangements for motorhomers at Hayling Island are irrational in allowing cars to park on the sea front for free Nov - Feb (no wardens???) but requiring MHers to pay £10 via their 3rd party honesty type dial-up charging scheme when it is we who can bring in some additional revenue to local traders..... Out of touch or what?
> 
> She replied:_
> "There is a charge of £10 per night from the 1st November to 28th February for motorhomes payable via the Ring Go telephone system on 02392 980098 or via there web site www.ringgo.co.uk
> 
> The charges are in line with other facilities within the area.
> 
> I have noted your comments with regards to the web site and I will bring this to my line managers attention."_
> 
> Having picked myself up, I wrote again and suggested she get in touch with Chris Graves at Weymouth in order to get some idea of how things could work to everyone's advantage if Hants CC had a mind to create a similar aire. If, by any freak chance, anyone agrees, and would like to encourage Heather with their support, her manager might become more easily swayed....... Just In case you do ;-) she's contactable via:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Or via old fashioned methods which Hants may be more familiar with (cruel me!!):
> 
> Parking Support Officce
> Public Service Plaza
> Civic Centre Road
> Havant
> Hants
> PO9 2AX
> Tel: 023 9244 6647
> 
> Over to you folks!


There is a massive windsurf population at hayling island. I don't know if they pay for over nighting on the beach. I go kayaking their a lot and work in the area so know it well. If it's the council enforcing it, they don't work nights, but there is an annual battle with itinerant travels and their caravans causing a nuisance, so they won't relax their by laws willingly, as they have used them to get rid of the travellers this way. 
I hope that helps.

Well done to the Weymouth folk. I'll certainly add it to a place to go kayaking now.


----------



## rosalan

The slight delay is not unwelcome from my point of view. For after Easter the weather should be a little warmer and those of us who want this project to succeed, may get even more supporting overnighters enjoying Weymouth.

Alan


----------



## ChrisandJohn

That's a shame. We'll probably be down that way during the Easter Hols and were hoping to call in.

i really don't understand why the campsites see it as a threat, though I can imagine why councillors might feel wary if they're not familiar with the world of motorhoming.

If we do go to Dorset we'll mainly be staying at a CS at a pub, or in a field in my son's village (if not too boggy), so wouldn't be using a campsite anyway.


Chris


----------



## georgiemac

We too were heading down there for Easter - a bit disappointing but will be booking in for the Caravan Club Easter rally nearby instead - if the weather holds. - Hope the aire gets off the ground soon. -Marie


----------



## rayc

ChrisandJohn said:


> i really don't understand why the campsites see it as a threat,
> 
> Chris


They see it as a threat to their income. Never mind there are many good cheap C&CC THS's in Weymouth. I am going to a CC rally at Wyke Regis this weekend and the weather is looking good.


----------



## Zozzer

I think real acid test of how succession the aire is viewed will come out of season when the majority of campsites have closed for the winter and motorhomes continue to visit and use the facilities.


----------



## Mrplodd

The really annoying thing is that, in the height of the season, most campsites are either full to bursting point so are unable to take any more OR they insist on a minimum stay !!

Neither of the above will alter the capacity of the Aire. We all know that it will be a very well used and popular facility, the problem is convincing those who are unaware of the motorhome community and only ever think "Travellers"

Hopefully we will prevail but in the meantime if anyone would like to email Chris Graves, so he can show the doubters on the council how much its wanted, or just HOW popular and well used its likely to be his email address is

[email protected]

Remember its NOT him who is the bottleneck so PLEASE be nice to him, because once this one gets up and running he has plans for a few other locations around West Dorset.

Spread the word !!!

Andy


----------



## hblewett

I have just sent my email off to Chris Graves


----------



## MEES

Me too!


----------



## Westbay

Andy,
I fear you are being far too kind to Chris Graves and His council team – they ARE the bottleneck.

There is no reason this project could not have been completed some 2 months ago. You will remember the first meeting with Chris – all the sales pitch about “I want this done at (what he called) ‘private enterprise’ speed” and “I have total autonomy at what happens within the car parks” and “the money is sitting there ready for me to spend”. 

How many emails have I seen from yourself pleading for a site meeting, or even an email in response? I know that I sent Chris full details of a number of suggested service points 4 months ago. Never had a single response from him in all that time. I involved a lot of people all across the UK working on our behalf to track down suppliers etc – then after 2 months sending emails to Chris all we got is a quick ‘round robin’ saying “sorry seem to have lost all of those”. So we all sent in info again, and again not a single response. That’s four times from me alone.

I know Alan has been tearing is hair out. After months of hard work producing layout drawings, what happens? I did a drive through some 2 weeks ago and was (pleasantly) surprised to see a couple of contractors marking out the new parking bays. Unfortunately, not the agreed 5m x 8m bays but something not much bigger than ordinary car bays. After a panic drive to the council offices, I tracked down one of Chris’s team and met him the next day, with the contractor. The lining team had been given NO drawings to work from, just told go down and mark out some bays. The council worker hadn’t even been passed the drawings! 

I was also told that “we’re maybe moving the vans to another car park” and “don’t think we need a service point, just a tap: no need for a dump – they’re only here for 2 nights”. 

The contractor suggested he come back the next day and burn off the markings he’d done and start again. That was 2 weeks ago – today I paid another visit and guess what? All just left as was and no sign of any activity at all. 

As someone posted on another site, “Weymouth, this is the same council that cocked up the Olympic road scheme – you don’t really expect them to be able to handle this do you”.

Anyway, rant over, we’ve spent 4 months trying to help them, but as far as I'm concerned, enough is enough. I really hope something goes ahead, but I’m not over optimistic what it will end up as, or when!


----------



## johnthompson

rayc said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i really don't understand why the campsites see it as a threat,
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> They see it as a threat to their income. Never mind there are many good cheap C&CC THS's in Weymouth. I am going to a CC rally at Wyke Regis this weekend and the weather is looking good.
Click to expand...

Throughout the UK this attitude seems to prevail. Why do caravan site owners think we owe them a living. Any other field a business has to work to get and keep customers against the competition.

Morrisons and the other big supermarkets are having to adjust their prices (profits) to compete against the box shifter like ALDI and Lidl

Sorry to hear of the delay on this project.


----------



## Mrplodd

I am determined to do everything I can to ensure this Aire does get built. I accept that, at the end of the day it might not, but it won't stop me trying.

As far as the Olympics and the road network is concerned I was! am still am! involved in the highway work. It was the COUNTY not local council responsible. The journey times across Weymouth have plummeted as the result of the multimillion pound investment.i say that from personal experience ( I live in the town and use the roads daily) and from the data that I have access to which proves the substantial reduction in journey times (the junction by Asda is still a bit of an "issue" though :roll:


----------



## hblewett

Westbay said:


> Andy,
> I fear you are being far too kind to Chris Graves and His council team - they ARE the bottleneck.
> 
> There is no reason this project could not have been completed some 2 months ago. You will remember the first meeting with Chris - all the sales pitch about "I want this done at (what he called) 'private enterprise' speed" and "I have total autonomy at what happens within the car parks" and "the money is sitting there ready for me to spend".
> 
> How many emails have I seen from yourself pleading for a site meeting, or even an email in response? I know that I sent Chris full details of a number of suggested service points 4 months ago. Never had a single response from him in all that time. I involved a lot of people all across the UK working on our behalf to track down suppliers etc - then after 2 months sending emails to Chris all we got is a quick 'round robin' saying "sorry seem to have lost all of those". So we all sent in info again, and again not a single response. That's four times from me alone.
> 
> I know Alan has been tearing is hair out. After months of hard work producing layout drawings, what happens? I did a drive through some 2 weeks ago and was (pleasantly) surprised to see a couple of contractors marking out the new parking bays. Unfortunately, not the agreed 5m x 8m bays but something not much bigger than ordinary car bays. After a panic drive to the council offices, I tracked down one of Chris's team and met him the next day, with the contractor. The lining team had been given NO drawings to work from, just told go down and mark out some bays. The council worker hadn't even been passed the drawings!
> 
> I was also told that "we're maybe moving the vans to another car park" and "don't think we need a service point, just a tap: no need for a dump - they're only here for 2 nights".
> 
> The contractor suggested he come back the next day and burn off the markings he'd done and start again. That was 2 weeks ago - today I paid another visit and guess what? All just left as was and no sign of any activity at all.
> 
> As someone posted on another site, "Weymouth, this is the same council that cocked up the Olympic road scheme - you don't really expect them to be able to handle this do you".
> 
> Anyway, rant over, we've spent 4 months trying to help them, but as far as I'm concerned, enough is enough. I really hope something goes ahead, but I'm not over optimistic what it will end up as, or when!


Never underestimate the ability of the democratic system to create problems and cause delays.

Weymouth and Portland Council would not have been responsible for the road scheme - Dorset County Council are the highway authority.

Just think about how you would organise to object to something on your doorstep that you were not happy about - especially if you thought it would affect your livelyhood. And how much council officers time would be taken up dealing with the objectors and elected officials who support them (and not the motorhoming community).

None of us know, or will ever know, the exact truth, but I wouldn't be too quick to accuse Chris and his team. I do, of course, accept that not replying to your emails is totally unacceptable and deserves explanation, and understand your frustration. We will never know all the ins-and-outs - this is after all politics!!

But nothing will be gained by attacking Chris and his team - he is obviously keen to try to achieve something - otherwise why would he have put forward the idea to begin with other than to give himself grief?


----------



## griff63

*motorhome parking in Weymouth*

letters page in February MMM magazine from Andy Culley advises that Chris Graves, head of parking services for the local council and also a Motorhome owner is intent on opening an "Aire" between Weymouth and Bowleaze Cove in April.
Not been able to find out if open yet but could be interesting
He's also keen to get parking sorted elsewhere in Dorset eg; West Bay


----------



## Westbay

. . . erm, Griff. Did you read ANY of the above post?


----------



## georgiemac

Hi all - I am in Weymouth at the moment - no aire yet I know - but can anyone tell me where it is likely to be sited for future reference? Thanks - Marie :?


----------



## barryd

> *georgiemac wrote: *Hi all - I am in Weymouth at the moment - no aire yet I know - but can anyone tell me where it is likely to be sited for future reference? Thanks - Marie :?


The GPS points were on the first post of this thread. Assuming they are the same its 50.624263° -2.447971°


----------



## Mrplodd

It will be located in Lodmoor Country park, to the left of the Premier Inn when viewed from the road.

There are a few "issues" in respect of the Aire but I don't think they are insurmountable, but they are time consuming. Once I know more (that I can make public) I will update this post.


----------



## Mrplodd

It is with considerable regret that have to announce the apparent demise of the proposed Aire in Weymouth.

It would appear that a number of local campsite owners have "Nobled" some of the local councillors who have in turn put every conceivable obstacle in the way.

I have sent numerous emails to Chris Graves and, despite asking every time for some form of acknowledgement NOTHING has appeared in my inbox. So I can only assume that the narrow minded "It will ruin my business" brigade have succeeded in killing the whole thing off.

Sorry for getting your hopes up but at the outset it all seemed very positive 

Of course if I get any update I will let you know.

Or there again you could try emailing Chris Graves at West Dorset parking services to see if he will respond to you, but PLEASE don't hold your breath.

Apologies once more.

Andy


----------



## Jamsieboy

Andy do you know it has gone for sure or based purely on the lack of response from Chrsi?
Could it be that he has moved on to other employment?
Has there been any announcement that the proposal has been dropped?


----------



## Mrplodd

Chris is very definitely in the same job (a known fact) 

I have sent numerous I emails specifically asking for a response but none has been forthcoming, not even an acknowledgement even though I asked for a read receipt. I am an optimistic guy but I know when to accept defeat


----------



## TheFlups

Thats very bad news indeed Andy...I will tell him so in no uncertain terms when I see him in one of the harbour meetings.
Thanks for all the work you have put in on this too...such a shame!


----------



## rosalan

This is a real disappointment. I would not have visited Weymouth under normal circumstances but the chance of using the Aire would have absolutely been a big enough carrot for us to justify the journey. I do not really like or enjoy campsites, always feeling that they are catering for the needs of people that do not include us. It is NOT the money factor, it is something akin to freedom. Come when I like and leave when I want to..... not being looked after, the reasons why we have a Motorhome.
There is and never was a chance of us using the local campsites and I feel that this applies to many motorhomers. There are plenty of motorhome owners who only ever stay on official campsites which suite their needs and reasons for having a motorhome; but not ours.
Thank you Andy for your efforts and almost taking responsibility for seeing this through; it has not been your failure that it has not gone through. Weymouth almost became a mecca for Motorhomers: Almost!

Alan


----------



## ob1

Never mind Andy it was a bloody good try. We are just back from the Mosel where we stayed at a super aire attached to a small wine village. The local residents are over the moon with the facility and the trade it provides. Will we never learn?

Ron


----------



## Mrplodd

Alan

There is a location you can use to park up that is almost an Aire. Its at Ferry Bridge. As you start to go over the causeway linking Weymouth to Portland there is a HUGE gravel car park off to the right, signposted to the visitors centre, dedicated right turn lane into it, impossible to miss, overnight parking 18:00 - 09:30 is FREE !!!! (as are all the other car parks in the town.

The car park is very popular with windsurfers who stay for the weekend. There is a cafe (and I think toilets!) at the visitors centre. Its on a bus route into Weymouth and there is a pub that does decent food a short walk away.

Portland Bill is 10 minutes away (big car park so no issues with taking a MH) Tank Museum about 30 minutes away etc etc.

If you would like further info PM me

Andy

Ron

WE will certainly learn (well we already have) it's the narrow minded who cannot see further than the end of their own greedy snouts who THINK they might miss an opportunity to screw an extra couple of quid out of somebody else who are the problem. Plus of course the "We don't want to encourage travellers" brigade who for some reason never object to new car parks. We DO have a problem with travellers most years, they use the park and ride because there is plenty of room for all the crap they bring with them. It does annoy me when no action is taken against them. If I park there without a ticket I will doubtless get a penalty charge, but the P*****s get away with it al the time. When challenged they say "we will be gone in a week" Oh that's OK then is the response, so they get a free campsite for a week! leave piles of s***e everywhere and we! the council tax payers get to subsidise the bar stewards holiday by the see. Now where're the address of the Daily Mail, THEY will love this story.

Now, where did I put my medication, Nurse, NURSE NURSE


----------



## Jimbost

We had planned a visit when the 'Aire' was opened. Sadly, now we will stop at Dover, Folkstone or Portsmouth just for a few hrs while waiting in the ferry/train queue. Just bought the Brit stops book and it is likely that these will meet our needs for the UK apart from special events and the odd rally that we attend throughout the year. 

Alas I feel that despite the work, effort and support put into attempting to open such places the average Councillor, town, city or county administrators will not grasp the idea of 'independent' motorhome owners. 

We just do not fit into the right 'box' or category and as such are not fully understood. I expect risk assessment took place and all the assessments were duly undertaken and the safest way was not too open the Aire. I also expect that the needs of the many were outweighed by the needs of a few.

Thank you Mr Plod for your continued updates.


----------



## Mrplodd

One of the "spoilers" was to insist that it would require planning consent, apparently the planning dept said no it doesn't, it's still a car park but the councillors "thought it best to be sure" :roll: I have been keeping a VERY careful eye open (got a spy in the planning office) with the intention off posting details of the application on here so we could flood the council with letters/emails of support.

I am still watching so IF the application does get submitted I will let you all know.

In the meantime if you were all to email Chris Graves asking what progress has been made ???????:wink: :wink:

https://www.dorsetforyou.com/1787?navid=387156&formid=1088649


----------



## nickkdx

Thanks for all your work and effort in with this. I've sent an enquiry using your link.


----------



## Stanner

Mrplodd said:


> One of the "spoilers" was to insist that it would require planning consent, apparently the planning dept said no it doesn't, it's still a car park but the councillors "thought it best to be sure" :roll: I have been keeping a VERY careful eye open (got a spy in the planning office) with the intention off posting details of the application on here so we could flood the council with letters/emails of support.
> 
> I am still watching so IF the application does get submitted I will let you all know.
> 
> In the meantime if you were all to email Chris Graves asking what progress has been made ???????:wink: :wink:
> 
> https://www.dorsetforyou.com/1787?navid=387156&formid=1088649


If the planning dept says "no it doesn't " - it doesn't!

Chris should simply request the Chief Planning Officer or Head of Development Control to issue a letter to that effect.

Could you name the specific Councillors who are seemingly attempting to block the initiative?


----------



## barryd

Well this does seem like bad news after all the work you and Westbay put in and the massive postitive response on here and other forums.

I have contacted them asking for an update.

Its odd though that Chris is not answering your emails. Surely he would let you know one way or another rather than just not answer them which IMO is very unprofessional if thats the case.

Cant you just call him? Maybe he isnt getting them.

If it has been stopped because of objections from campsite owners then they really are crackers. If anything an attitude like that would put me off visting completely not rushing to the nearest campsite.


----------



## Jamsieboy

Email query sent advising that I am sure many motorhomers are looking forward to using the facility and asking when it will be open!!

We can but hope.

Thanks again to Mr Plod for all his work on this.


----------



## GordonBennet

The local councillor for Radipole ward (the ward in which the proposed Aire appears to be situated) would appear to be Bill White and he seems a nice chap, judging by his bio:

http://webapps-wpbc.dorsetforyou.com/apps/democracy/councillors.asp?formaction=step2&cid=63

Perhaps he might be sympathetic to our views and address our concerns to those on the council who aren't yet convinced? I'm sure if he received enough emails from interested MHers (link at the foot of his bio), he'd want to know more about what the fuss is all about...?

Sharpens pen....


----------



## ob1

Andy - I'm with you all the way regarding travellers. We live next to heathland and well know the havoc and health risks they cause. How do countries like France and Germany handle them as we have only come across them a couple of times in over 40 years going abroad? Not with kid gloves I'll bet. I think until we get a grip with our travelling friends councils will always use that excuse not to provide aires. I wouldn't hold my breath though.

Ron


----------



## Stanner

> Me
> If the planning dept says "no it doesn't " - it doesn't!
> 
> Chris should simply request the Chief Planning Officer or Head of Development Control to issue a letter to that effect.
> 
> Could you name the specific Councillors who are seemingly attempting to block the initiative?


After further thought................

I would think that if an application is submitted for something that either does not require consent or for a change of use that isn't a change of use (car park to car park) it is incumbent on the planning dept to refuse to accept the application and return it to the applicant with and explanation as to why it has been returned.

However IF the project should ever go ahead, users would need to be very careful NOT to give any excuse for the use of the car park to be construed as "camping". So no chairs/tables outside, no barbeques nothing other than "stationing of a motor vehicle".

Shall we have a sweepstake (if the scheme ever gets the go ahead) on how long it is before some selfish **** breaks the rules?


----------



## hblewett

rosalan said:


> This is a real disappointment. I would not have visited Weymouth under normal circumstances but the chance of using the Aire would have absolutely been a big enough carrot for us to justify the journey. I do not really like or enjoy campsites, always feeling that they are catering for the needs of people that do not include us. It is NOT the money factor, it is something akin to freedom. Come when I like and leave when I want to..... not being looked after, the reasons why we have a Motorhome.
> There is and never was a chance of us using the local campsites and I feel that this applies to many motorhomers. There are plenty of motorhome owners who only ever stay on official campsites which suite their needs and reasons for having a motorhome; but not ours.
> Thank you Andy for your efforts and almost taking responsibility for seeing this through; it has not been your failure that it has not gone through. Weymouth almost became a mecca for Motorhomers: Almost!
> 
> Alan


Absolutely agree - everything you say applies to us too



?? said:


> Thats very bad news indeed Andy...I will tell him so in no uncertain terms when I see him in one of the harbour meetings.
> 
> 
> 
> It's no good having a go at the officer - they don't make the decisions it is the elected councillors who make the decisions, as they should.
> 
> If it's worth doing anything, it is to persuade the councillors that those who use aires are not going to use campsites - we would be there in October, eating in the restaurants, shopping, spending money, while the families who want campsites for a few weeks in summer will be back home, with no thoughtof going to Weymouth to pay £20/30/40 a night to stay on a campsite in Weymouth. Until they understand that the campsites are in competition with 'exempted camping' meets and, particularly, the continent, they will never understand.
Click to expand...


----------



## wendyandjohn

Email sent.. fingers crossed we can help sway the minds of these 'people in charge' although most are as useful as an ash tray on a motorbike.. 
:roll:


----------



## 91502

What you need to remember that often local council is as corrupt as they come and make their decisions based on what is best for them not their constituents.


----------



## hblewett

GordonBennet said:


> The local councillor for Radipole ward (the ward in which the proposed Aire appears to be situated) would appear to be Bill White and he seems a nice chap, judging by his bio:
> 
> http://webapps-wpbc.dorsetforyou.com/apps/democracy/councillors.asp?formaction=step2&cid=63
> 
> Perhaps he might be sympathetic to our views and address our concerns to those on the council who aren't yet convinced? I'm sure if he received enough emails from interested MHers (link at the foot of his bio), he'd want to know more about what the fuss is all about...?
> 
> Sharpens pen....


I have contacted Cllr White as follows:

Dear Cllr White. Like many motorhomers, I have followed with great interest the story of the plans for a motorhome aire in Weymouth, hoping they would come to fruition. I understand it would have been in your Ward. The scheme has apparently been abandoned due to pressure from campsite owners.

Like many motorhomers, I never use campsites; I spend 16 weeks on the continent, where, as you no doubt know, thousands (literally - see the publication 'Camperstop') of aires are available, and when in England I use exempted camping meets and rallies. Campsites do not cater for my needs, so NOT openng an aire won't get me into a campsite in Weymouth or anywhere else. An Aire would get me staying in Weymouth any time of year, spending money in pubs and restaurants, and who knows where else?! - while the family summer campers are back home - not spending money in campsites or anywhere else in Weymouth. I will continue to go to the few places in Engaland and Wales which do welcome motorhomes, but sadly, I will not be visiting Weymouth until suitable provision is made for my style of motorhoming and for the thousands like me. I am bitterly disappointed at the outcome of this issue, as I was looking forward to visiting Weymouth and staying at your aire, which now is not going to happen.

I would welcome your acknowlegement of my email, and any comment you may have on the issue of providing an aire in Weymouth

yours sincerely

Edward Delaine


----------



## hblewett

JP said:


> What you need to remember that often local council is as corrupt as they come and make their decisions based on what is best for them not their constituents.


I'm not sure that is helpful. Having spent many years in local government, I am sure that, like policemen, MPs, lawyers etc, there is always a bad apple in the barrel, but I never saw any corruption myself - most cllrs, I believe, are in it for the (petty) power the position provides - some with a genuine wish to use it to improve people's lives (which is much harder than they think it is!!)

However, they ARE concerned about their constituents whether they are corrupt or not - it is their votes which provide the source of their power. So they will go out of their way to garner support wherever they can.

What we need to explain to the councillors is that, while the campsites won't benefit from an aire, they won't loose either - it is other businesses - pubs, restaurants, chippys, general shops which will benefit. Until they undersand this (and I doubt they ever will) aires will remain a dream in the UK and continental Europe will get our money instead.


----------



## Mrplodd

Please let me know if any of you gets a response!!


----------



## Sundial

*Update on Dorset Aire*

I have today received a reply from D M Daubney, Parking Services Team Leader of West Dorset D C. Apparently following extreme opposition from caravan site owners, the Council is required to apply for change of use planning permission.

Planning will take 6 - 8 weeks.....opening of the facility would be within a week of consent! Will they get it?

I wonder if we will be contacted for our input in the planning application as we have shown an interest......I hope so.....I will put in my tuppence worth!

Sundial


----------



## nickkdx

I got the same reply as Sundial.


----------



## wendyandjohn

nickkdx said:


> I got the same reply as Sundial.


So did I


----------



## rayc

"Apparently following extreme opposition from caravan site owners, the Council is required to apply for change of use planning permission."

All the more reason not to use them and instead use the many C&CC Temporary Holiday sites that operate in the Summer months. It would be interesting to know which site owners have objected, I wonder if it is club ones as well as private site owners?

There is a search facility to check planning applications and I cannot find one listed at present for the aire
http://webapps.westdorset-dc.gov.uk/PlanningApps/Pages/Search.aspx


----------



## Jamsieboy

I too got the same reply - planning application should be dealt with in 6 to 8 weeks and open one week after planning approval.

All is not lost.


----------



## orridge

*Re: Update on Dorset Aire*

[quote="Sundial". Apparently following extreme opposition from caravan site owners
Sundial[/quote]

I think this sums it up we are not Caravans, we do not have the same needs and wants as Caravans and probably not likely to use those sites anyway


----------



## hblewett

rayc said:


> "Apparently following extreme opposition from caravan site owners, the Council is required to apply for change of use planning permission."
> 
> All the more reason not to use them and instead use the many C&CC Temporary Holiday sites that operate in the Summer months. It would be interesting to know which site owners have objected, I wonder if it is club ones as well as private site owners?
> 
> There is a search facility to check planning applications and I cannot find one listed at present for the aire
> http://webapps.westdorset-dc.gov.uk/PlanningApps/Pages/Search.aspx


At present there may be no planning application to object to, however, when there is, you can be sure they will all put in official objections.

I have just, last week, had reason to object to a local planning application, and our council's planning portal contains all the comments made - presumably Weymouth's procedures and information will be similar.

If a planning application does get posted on Weymouth's planning website we need to put our comments on in support - the more the

better.. It would also be helpful, if possible, to communicate with nearby local businesses who will benefit - local support (including that of local motorhomers) will carry more weight than support from outside the area.


----------



## Sundial

*Weymouth Aire*

Just seen on South Today a piece on the Park and Ride at Weymouth. It was filmed for a whole day....no more than twenty cars used it all day! It was built to service the new by-pass but no one uses it! I gather it is expensive to park.

Taking the Aire scheme to another level, perhaps it would be a better idea to use part of the park and ride.....as Canterbury does, for the Aire. It would be great to take a bus straight from the motorhome to town.

At least they would get some customers ... if they allowed enough motorhomers to park together!

Sundial


----------



## Mrplodd

Well done guys!!

So all is clearly NOT lost, yipeeeeeeee!

Interesting that your response was not from Chris Graves though. I used to work many years ago with a Richard Daubeney, I wonder if it's the same person. 

I have a "Spy" in the planning dept who is keeping a VERY close eye on all new applications.

As soon as I hear anything I will post full details on this post asking for emails of support to the planning committee.

For information there are no CC or CCC sites in the area, there are a few National companies such as Haven etc. I can't see they would be too bothered, but there ARE a good few privately owned ones. No prizes for guessing who has been making all the fuss :wink:


----------



## mikebeaches

Just to add, I too received the same reply from Richard Daubeney, regarding my inquiry concerning progress on opening the aire in Weymouth.

Mike


----------



## barryd

Yes. Me too. I got this reply today and my response is below.

All is not lost then.

From: [email protected]
To: barry_dobson
Subject: Motorhome parking - Lodmoor car park, Weymouth
Date: Mon, 14 Jul 2014 15:36:28 +0000

Dear Mr Dobson
Thank you for your email with regard to 'Aire' motorhome parking at Lodmoor car park, Weymouth. I am sorry that we have been unable to progress this scheme at the moment but this is due to being advised that a planning application was not required. We have been experiencing extreme opposition to the scheme from the caravan sites in the area and therefore as a result of this opposition it is now necessary to submit a planning application for change of use. We are in the process of obtaining planning consent but this may take 6 - 8 weeks, but once approval has been gained we would be able to open the site to motorhome users within a week. Please accept my apologies for this delay.
Regards

D M Daubney
Parking Services Team Leader

ï€ªWest Dorset District Council , South Walks House, South Walks Road, DORCHESTER, Dorset DT1

My Reply
*
Thank you for this response. I will advise my motorhoming friends on our forum www.motorhomefacts.com of your response. I am sure you will probably have had several enquiries.

It is a shame that you have had such a response from campsite owners. As Aires in the UK are very much an unknown I am not surprised at such objections but as I am sure you are aware both campsites and Aires live side by side in Harmony in Mainland Europe with no problems. Indeed there are around 6000 Aires in France some of which are actually attached or near to campsites.

From the initial postitive responses on the forum to the news about a possible Aire in Weymouth it was clear that many motorhomers would visit the area that perhaps would not have done so before. Remember most of us use our vans all year round and out of season when sites are closed. Many towns would welcome this out of season trade. There are many of us that do not use sites at all of course and to not open the Aire will not mean they will use the sites. It simply means they wont come at all which is bad news for us and bad news for Weymouth.

I sincerely hope you are succesful with this project and look forward to hearing of it getting the green light!

Kind Regards
Barry Dobson*


----------



## cabby

A spot on reply, may I have use of this as a reply myself, with a little editing of course.

cabby


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Having a little bit of knowledge of the planning system, I am baffled as to how they expect to lodge a change of use application - from a car-park to.......what? There is no 'use class' for a motorhome aire, and they sure as hell wont classify it as a campsite!!!

So, I would be very interested to hear what the actual change of 'use class' would be.

This is just a ruse to get the decision taken out of the hands of the professionals and placed into the hands of the Planning Committee - which, if it is anything like other Planning Committees I have dealt with in 35 years of house-building, will bury the whole idea under a sea of excuses ranging from 'Gypsies, travellers and other itinerants' through 'unsightly campervans parking where they please' to 'loss of buisness for legitimate campsite providers (who, most likely, are their friends...).

It is unfortunate that this application isnt being proposed by a private individual or a company as, should it be refused by the local authority, then there is a statutory right of Appeal by the applicant to have his application heard by an independent Inspector - who would ONLY by swayed by the arguments and NOT by the brown envelopes.


----------



## Stanner

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Having a little bit of knowledge of the planning system, I am baffled as to how they expect to lodge a change of use application - from a car-park to.......what? There is no 'use class' for a motorhome aire, and they sure as hell wont classify it as a campsite!!!


Exactly the point I made earlier AND the point I made in my reply to the email everyone else has had.

A planning application for what exactly?

I think the next thing should be an email to Weymouth Chamber of Commerce (or whatever) pointing out to them that their non-campsite members are likely to be the ones that lose out and perhaps they might like to tell the campsite owners to SHUT T F UP!

Hmmmmm just checked it out and I can't see the C of C being much help it only has 48 members listed in the whole of Weymouth & Portland and none of them look as if they would be affected either way by the presence (or not) of an Aire. :roll:


----------



## GordonBennet

Another argument in favour of an aire, and one that might open a few minds in the campsite-owner community, is that an aire will attract more motorhomes to the area. Very many motorhomers also use campsites, anyway, especially when the aire which has attracted them to the area is full and they need a local alternative or even just for a change or to use the laundry, plate wash facilities etc. so there would almost certainly be a regular, all-year increase in the overall numbers using caravan and campsites too, as a spill-over from the aire - just as in continental Europe. So, what's not to like?


----------



## Westbay

You may recall when I started this thread last year I gave a few details from our first meeting. One of the things that made it look like this project might actually go ahead was Chris Graves' insistence that, as head of parking, he needed NO permissions to turn the corner of Lodmoor coach park over to motorhomes. As he put it, the money was there, and all the planning work would be done free by us volunteers. It was emphasised over and over that it was just using existing parking so he did not need to get anyone's permission. If he and his staff had shifted their collective backsides it would have been in and running before any detractors could have raised their objections. Instead, despite email after email Graves and his team did [email protected]&-all. They were given all the plans, details, contacts etc etc they could have possibly needed. In six months, after doing a lot of digging around for technical info, Graves never had the basic curtesy to reply to a single correspondence. When he was away on leave one of his men even started marking out bays - pity they hadn't been given the drawings, they were still with Graves!! so were all the wrong size and the contractor stopped, never to start again. 
It's interesting to note that at the same meeting, Graves was full of all the new technology he was bringing in for all Weymouth car parks with a new camera based system instead of meters as he reckoned people hated paying at meters. None of that has happened either. 

So the fact this project hasn't happened is less to do with campsite owners and more due to Christ Graves' total arrogance and incompetence.


----------



## cabby

Perhaps a side on approach should be tried. 
Can we get a list of businesses locally that would benefit from an aire and send them an explanation of what an aire is and how they would benefit, especially during the off season. Also include the information of why it seems this will not happen and would they like to pester their local councillor, or even their MP.

cabby

If we keep a copy of the circular we can maybe use it for future places.


----------



## Mrplodd

NEARLY THERE!!!!!

The planning application has been submitted on line. My spy in planning will update me as soon as it gets published.

As soon as its on the Council website I will post the relevant links to enable everyone to lodge their support.

WATCH THIS SPACE ​


----------



## Cherekee

Hi MrPlodd

Received a notice in my email inbox but the links do not work for me.

Maybe it is me!!!

Alan


----------



## igglepiggle

this is the lates from weymouth parking


From: Parking Admin 
Sent: 14 November 2014 09:50
To: Customer Care
Subject: RE: Email from web site about Customer Service Centre

Good Morning 

This project has been put on hold for the time being.

It may be worth your while to contact us again perhaps Easter time for any 
updates

Regards


----------



## Westbay

Not surprised. Chris Graves, the chap behind the Aires idea has been trumpeting the new car park payment system he was "pushing through" for Dorchester. In the papers two weeks ago the council announced actually now that idea was to be put on back-burner for a year at least.


----------



## Mrplodd

Latest news is...

Chris Graves has, shall we say, now left The Council!! No further information available. (I have tried get get more info but have been met with a stone wall)

So sadly I fear this whole project may well simply die now. 

If I hear any more I will certainly update this thread but my gut feeling is that the "Vested interest" brigade have won. Bugger ! 

Andy


----------



## nicholsong

Andy

Sorry to hear the news.

Do the 'Vested interests' shut in winter? If so, maybe some MHs should just park there anyway on the basis there is nowhere else.

Of course you could not condone such an action :roll: 

Geoff


----------



## igglepiggle

hi mr plodd

are the car parks now run by w dorset or weymouth/portland
i heard that dorchester was trying to take the over

dave


----------



## BrianJP

The word beginning W and ending rs springs to mind .What a lost opportunity.


----------



## Mrplodd

Geoff

There is a bye law which states "No overnight sleeping" but how would anyone prove you were even in the vehicle let alone sleeping!! A good few on street parking areas also have "no cooking" restrictions (which is a lot easier to enforce) 

West Dorset District and Weymouth & Portland Borough Council's combined a few months ago. Almost all of the staff (that were not made redundant) have been "re-located" to Dorchester where the new (and expensive) combined offices are located.

I will keep plugging away at this but I fear it has been very effectively killed off by a few narrow minded ****holes with a bit of power within the council!

Andy


----------



## rosalan

Thank you Ploddy for all the time that you spent trying to get this off the ground. However, it is a big country and slowly (snails pace) little doors are opening.
We bought "Camperstop" this year, it is in English, and were surprised to find how many "Aires" we have in the UK. They could be better, they could be free but as long as our Government come from the same mental stable as the Weymouth council, it seems unlikely that tax incentives are about to be offered to towns who open 'Aires' French style.

Alan


----------



## rocky58

Sounds great will be heading down that way from Yorkshire in june.Thanks to everbody concerned for getting off the ground


----------



## H1-GBV

rocky58 said:


> Sounds great will be heading down that way from Yorkshire in june.Thanks to everbody concerned for getting off the ground


Sorry to be a downer, but are you sure you have been reading ALL of the thread? Especially the last page?

MrPlod has done stirling work and deserves our thanks BUT sadly to little avail.

Perhaps June will bring better news :? - Gordon


----------



## ChrisandJohn

H1-GBV said:


> . Snipped ...
> 
> MrPlod has done stirling work and deserves our thanks ?...


...and Westbay too. Thanks, both of you.

Chris


----------



## igglepiggle

this is the reply from parking

The reply was sent to Customer Services, not the customer

Bev

Bev Shears

Customer Services - Support Officer

Weymouth & Portland Borough Council, Council Offices, North Quay, Weymouth DT4 8TA

West Dorset District Council, South Walks House, South Walks Road, Dorchester, DT1 1UZ

Telephone: 01305 838444

Email: [email protected]

(Part-time Monday and Tuesday)

www.dorsetforyou.com

From: Parking Admin 
Sent: 17 November 2014 10:10
To: Customer Care
Subject: RE: Email from web site about Customer Service Centre

Hi

Motor homes can park overnight in most car parks but sleeping overnight is not permitted. However, there are many caravan parks in this area which you can probably find on the internet.

Regards

Parking Admin

From: Customer Care 
Sent: 17 November 2014 08:49
To: Parking Admin
Subject: FW: Email from web site about Customer Service Centre


----------



## barryd

*Motor homes can park overnight in most car parks but sleeping overnight is not permitted. However, there are many caravan parks in this area which you can probably find on the internet. *

Brilliant!! Just stay up all night then drinking, posting on the forum, watching telly then as soon as it gets light have a kip!!

Sorted!!!  your therefore not bending the rules.

In fact why dont we all go down there and do exactly that? We now have an official email authorising us to do so!


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Initially I though the local Council had written the daftest note possible.

Then I wondered whether it was simply aimed to help those who might like to night-fish from the foreshore. :?

Either way, it's a daft response as written. 8O


----------



## nicholsong

Barry

Good idea.

I will contribute by bringing the laptop and the telly.

You can bring the booze.

I have just e-mailed the Council [Tw*ts], quoting their response and asked them to define, with legal references,

'Motor homes'

'Sleeping'

'Overnight'

Well it is rather a 'Grey Day' here :wink: 

Geoff

P.S Forgot to ask them whether sleeping was an offence if one person was asleep but not all, or do they have to prove that all people were asleep?


----------



## barryd

Be interested to hear their response Geoff.

Perhaps we should all contact them.

What a ridiculous response.


----------



## Mrplodd

As I have said in the past. just how can any council enforcement officer PROVE anyone is sleeping overnight ??? If no-one answers the door is there indeed anyone in there?? 

Remember "Innocent until PROVEN guilty" you dont have to prove anything at all. 

There is no LEGAL definition of a Motorhome/Motorcaravan. LEGALLY they are all simply motor cars ! (yes I know insurance companies and others use such terms but I am talking about what is written in law to define a particular type of vehicle) 

Weymouth and Portland USED to allow overnight parking in the gravel car park at the start of the causeway to Portland. It was VERY popular with the windsurfer fraternity. 

I feel the council would be on a VERY sticky wicket if they tried to enforce a ticket issued purely on the definition of a motor home/motor caravan being a different beastie to a motor car.

the councils are well aware that most of these so called "restrictions" are totally un-enforceable BUT the vast majority of people dont KNOW that so comply, the council have the result they want. Besides in these austere times what council is going to pay an enforcement to be out and about in the wee small hours ??? (having said that I KNOW that Purbeck District Council do EXACTLY that in the summer around Swanage and Studland and they DO have enforecable restrictions)


----------



## nicholsong

Andy 

I like the tone of your answer above.

These (Kafkaesque) Councillors need to take a bit more legal advice before they draft some of their 'laws'

Just a little jest - if one did answers the knock on the door then one is by definition not 'sleeping' so their case is disproven :lol: :lol: :lol: 

And they pay these people to make these rules and put up signs - they should be taken to account for wasting taxpayers money.

Geoff (I believe in the Rule of Law, but am a bureaucratic anarchist)


----------



## Westbay

If anyone is going to email Weymouth Council (sorry but I've given up with the tossers) it might be an idea to mention that this particular thread - i.e. the promise of a Weymouth Aire - has now had 28,500 "views". Maybe someone will wake up to what business Weymouth is loosing.


----------



## Stanner

nicholsong said:


> Andy
> 
> I like the tone of your answer above.
> 
> These (Kafkaesque) Councillors need to take a bit more legal advice before they draft some of their 'laws'
> 
> Just a little jest - if one did answers the knock on the door then one is by definition not 'sleeping' so their case is disproven :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> And they pay these people to make these rules and put up signs - they should be taken to account for wasting taxpayers money.
> 
> Geoff (I believe in the Rule of Law, but am a bureaucratic anarchist)


Knock knock...............

Are you sleeping in there?

No!

Just remove your number plates before (not) sleeping and as there is no longer any tax disc for them to "consult" they will have to wait until you are no longer "breaking the law" to book you.

Could make for an interesting court case.


----------



## Cherekee

Back at the beginning of September we arrived on the Condor Ferry at midnight. I had asked Mr Plodds help in finding a suitable sleeping spot and in the end elected to stay on the docks. As we got off the ferry I spoke to the security guy and he just said park where you want and have a good nights sleep. Just be gone by 0930 when the check-in opens tomorrow please.

Which we did.

As an aside as of next March it will not be a problem for me as the Condor Ferry will ONLY operate from Poole who are most welcoming to us motor homers when for £5 we can park-up overnight and even use the showers and toilets adjacent to the check-in and cafe.

Alan


----------



## peedee

At last check there were about 260,000 registered motorhomes in the UK, I wonder how many prefer to holiday on the Continent because of attitudes to parking like Weymouth displays. A fair few I bet.
peedee


----------



## Mrplodd

Peedee

I am certainly one of those who prefers the continent !! 

I am aware that othesr prefer the UK, thats why I got involved with the proposed Aire.


----------



## igglepiggle

hi mr plodd 
iv just w/p why they change their mind now just wating 4 a reply


----------

